# Driving to Spain Boxing Day



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll be travelling down to Alicante for New years, we're leaving Swansea Boxing day to catch the 5am ferry Dover on the 27th.
Does anyone know if the Service stations will be open on boxing day? I guess the supermarket petrol stations will be closed.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

welshtust said:


> I'll be travelling down to Alicante for New years, we're leaving Swansea Boxing day to catch the 5am ferry Dover on the 27th.
> Does anyone know if the Service stations will be open on boxing day? I guess the supermarket petrol stations will be closed.


Hi

I'm sure the service stations will be open, certainly the petrol station side will be. I have had to use the local one (Medway Services M2) on xmas day to get batteries a few years ago.

Doug..not very jealous at all :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Clackets Lane M25 should be open as the sales start Boxing Day.
also M2 Service Station 
Be following you in Jan happy New year to you. I have a MHF sticker now so hope to se a lot of members on the way down.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Only other problem is keeping the 2 children, (10 month old Theo and 2 year old Sophia) busy. Not sure I spy will last past the first hour.
400 miles a day is my target.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Have a good journey, you say you are catching the 5am ferry ?are you missing a nights sleep!! make sure your fresh to drive for the childrens sake. Buen viajes.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Have driven late night/ early morning on a number of trips, the Children get to sleep and I have less traffic to deal with. 
I did work on a milk round in Swansea for a while!! Had to try and get the milk out after the students had gone home and before the customers woke up.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Once you get over the Channel you are OK because its only the UK that celebrates Boxing Day. Its just a normal day here in France.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

What are the french christmas holiday?
Spain 6th Jan I Think.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

we leave IOM on 26th at 19.45, arrive Heysham 23.15 and drive to Portsmouth overnight. We are on the 07.00 to caen on 27th. We will stay at Poitiers and in the Arriege valley 27th and 28th and hit Sitges on 29th about mid day.

Fuel will be available throughout, we have done it before

Spain celebrates Christmas eve on 24th evening and 3 Kings day on 6 January (presents day). They also celebrate cap d'anno on 31 December, but public transport and facilities will be open throughout.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you are going to Poitiers you can stay in the Futurescope car park for 2 euros if you arrive after 5pm and leave before 8am. Dumping facilities and water in motorhome area. Auchan next door.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Good luck on your trip which route are you taking ?, Dijon ,Lyon Perpignan, we are making the treck in January.
Lafree.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Christmas Holidays in France are:

Closed Christmas Day (Boulangeries open in the morning)

Closed New Years Day (Although some supermarkets open until about 11.30am)

There are a few Supermarkets that will be opening on Sundays in December, its usually the larger ones.


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Driving Down to Sully-sur-Loire, south of Paris then E11 through Clermont, A75 then stop at Perpignan, and last run down to Guardamar del Segra.
I've taken the E15 before all the way but lack of Site's open this time of year, and with the children no wild camping.
I must be mad, 1st time taking the motor home abroad.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Won't be far behind you, most of the big supermarket pumps will accept a UK credit card now if your in trouble, that's where I always fill-up its way cheaper.

Wobby


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Following you down in 29 sleeps  

We're going from Calais to Rouen if the crossing is on time and calmish, otherwise staying in Le Touquet to let the stomach settle, then onto Rouen, Bourges, Clermont Ferrand, Millau. Staying on aires all the way to Spain, then free camping along the coast to La Manga for a week or so. Then staying along the coast and inland Spain for a few weeks here and there until we head for Italy in April.

We can't wait though for the time to pass! I'd be on my way now but a family Christmas with 16 in laws and other assorted hangers on has to be got through first.  

Still 29 sleeps eh! :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

welshtust said:


> Driving Down to Sully-sur-Loire, south of Paris then E11 through Clermont, A75 then stop at Perpignan, and last run down to Guardamar del Segra.
> I've taken the E15 before all the way but lack of Site's open this time of year, and with the children no wild camping.
> I must be mad, 1st time taking the motor home abroad.


Dont worry its our first time and taking the dog.
I have got my MHF sticker so you wont be alone nearly everyone on here seems to going for the sun.
:? :? :arrow: 8)


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Welshtust

Weather forcast for south west France """ 10 feet of snow, and 15 feet of snow for Spain""" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have a good time & a good run south.

Best regards from an Ex Swansea (Uplands) lad.

Colin R......

 Green with envy


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Great the Kids love snow, and I can watch them from the heated swimming pool.  

Current Pontardawe RFC Player.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

As I'm from Cardiff I thought I'd throw a few insults in your direction but as you're a current rugby player I won't. Have a good trip.


----------

